# General > Technical Support >  PS4 HDD problem or hardrive seller in Caithness?

## Rheghead

The HDD in my PS4 has started to make noises and it won't boot up.  Could there be a way of fixing it?  Or is there anywhere local where I can buy a compatible hardrive for it?  Thanks in advance.   ::   :Grin:

----------


## kosacid

get one of amazon they are not hard to replace just stick it in and your good to go

----------


## dx100uk

why not use a search engine...

https://uk.video.search.yahoo.com/se...h3_news_web_gs

----------


## Rheghead

I got a hardrive and downloaded the update file from sony but unfortunately the ps4 now won't update the file from the memory stick.  It recognises the memory stick then doesn't.  The folder names are correct PS4>UPDATE.  I am stuck as to what to do apart from sending it to somewhere.  Thanks.

----------


## dx100uk

as I said use a search engine 
it al out there

https://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?p...Anews%2Cm%3Asb

----------

